

CurdBee - simple billing solution for freelancers - laktek
http://curdbee.com

======
laktek
CurdBee follows much simpler and straightforward approach than others. Its not
overloaded with features, but provides the essentials you need. Also you could
easily integrate it with Google Checkout and Paypal.

------
mrkurt
Does this do anything better/faster/smarter than Freshbooks and Blinksale?

------
noelchurchill
It looks nice. I'd use it.

------
maxklein
Been done already. Many times.

------
lahiru
Really like the clean interface.! :)

------
laknath
simple but attractive interface. Will be great for small & medium businesses
specially.

------
LA_F
looks good !! ..

